# A neat looking aquarium setup



## Osiris

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3730+20744&pcatid=20744



Pretty neat, unique!


----------



## Osiris

Found this picture, wow this is really neat!!!

http://aquadaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/fluval-edge.png


----------



## Plecostomus

Wow you can't even tell that it has a filter-awesome!


----------



## Osiris

Yup, im already thinking how to mod it for a mini reef 


http://www.hagen.com/uk/aquatic/addinfo/fluval_edge_discover.cfm


----------



## bmlbytes

If I were the lady in the second picture, i would face the aquarium toward the room so everyone can see it. Also, she must really trust the integrity of that glass table. I know I wouldn't trust putting a 75 pound object on a little glass table.

The aquarium looks cool but I bet its really difficult to change the water.

EDIT: I also like how they refer to it as an "Advanced 3 stage filtration system", when it's really just an Aquaclear filter. Although it does show it comes with a good filter. (Thats an Aquaclear 20 for a 6 gallon tank)


----------



## COM

The Eclipse system offers a similar concept in near-360 viewing... I had mine set up on an end table for almost a year.


----------



## emc7

Glass is really strong for its weight. I bet that that table is stronger than the typical particle board POS from China. My mother dropped a coke bottle on a toilet and broke the toilet, not the bottle.

It would make a cute shrimp tank for the office.


----------



## Guest

i got my 25 on a glass top supported by handcrafted wood. SUPER strong. WAY better than the particle board planks...which personally i only use for the Subwoofer in the car....has a nice reverb.

that glass looks to be 3/4th of an inch thick.....am sure it can handle much more weight than that of the aquiraium.


----------



## Osiris

Yea the glass on coffee tables is usually pretty thick, and gotta remember, its not a large table so its supported everywhere and way stronger. 


Eclipse though don't have nearly the style like this fluval edge does though


----------



## Dragonbeards

Yeah, that's a sweet looking tank. My mind churns with ideas just looking at it.


----------



## crazyfishlady

That looks very sleek. Here's a few other unique or somewhat impractical fish tanks just for your viewing pleasure: http://freshome.com/tag/fish/ http://www.fishnflush.com/iq_fnf/ http://www.opulentitems.com/Fish-Tank-Coffee-Table.html http://img1.tradeget.com/aquarium3\T81V0LUT1mini.jpg http://www.homeinteriorszone.com/interior-decoration/home-decoration/13-truly-astonishing-aquariums/ http://www.thedesignblog.org/entry/worlds-smallest-aquarium/ http://ellerg.blogspot.com/2009/03/aquariums-that-fish-for-compliments-15.html


----------



## justintrask

We have one of these set up in the shop. Here is my experience with them:

Saltwater - don't even think about it. salt creep will kill the lights. we tried it, and it does work if you can find a way to cover the lights. we did a zoanthid garden with a few sexy shrimp and a neon goby.

Freshwater - Really great set-up. This is what we have set up now, and there are 8 cherry shrimp, countless babies, 4 galaxy raspboras, and 4 Hastatus Corydoras. We have fluorite black sand and have had no problems with plants at all. We have rotala indica, wysteria, and a couple of other plants. Biggest problem is evaporation, we end up topping off about half gallon a day.


PROS - neat looking, filtration is adequate for lightly stocked tank, lights are strong enough for the size tank, and really a unique product

CONS - No protection over the lighting. The bulbs are out in the open, and there isnt even protection over the socket. This is our biggest issue with this tank. Especially thinking about doing saltwater.


----------



## Osiris

crazyfishlady said:


> That looks very sleek. Here's a few other unique or somewhat impractical fish tanks just for your viewing pleasure: http://freshome.com/tag/fish/ http://www.fishnflush.com/iq_fnf/ http://www.opulentitems.com/Fish-Tank-Coffee-Table.html http://img1.tradeget.com/aquarium3\T81V0LUT1mini.jpg http://www.homeinteriorszone.com/interior-decoration/home-decoration/13-truly-astonishing-aquariums/ http://www.thedesignblog.org/entry/worlds-smallest-aquarium/ http://ellerg.blogspot.com/2009/03/aquariums-that-fish-for-compliments-15.html




OMG X3 ! Lovin it!!!!!!


----------



## bmlbytes

crazyfishlady said:


> That looks very sleek. Here's a few other unique or somewhat impractical fish tanks just for your viewing pleasure: http://freshome.com/tag/fish/ http://www.fishnflush.com/iq_fnf/ http://www.opulentitems.com/Fish-Tank-Coffee-Table.html http://img1.tradeget.com/aquarium3\T81V0LUT1mini.jpg http://www.homeinteriorszone.com/interior-decoration/home-decoration/13-truly-astonishing-aquariums/ http://www.thedesignblog.org/entry/worlds-smallest-aquarium/ http://ellerg.blogspot.com/2009/03/aquariums-that-fish-for-compliments-15.html


Cool, but I'm not sure I would buy a Fish N Flush. Seems a little weird to have the fish begging for food when your trying to take a dump. Also this quote on their website needs a little explaining.


FishNFlush said:


> Fish 'n Flush is a great "conversation piece" that will appeal to most everyone.


Hmm.... I'm not sure most people go to their bathrooms to have conversation, but if that suits you, then so be it.

Although it would go well with the fish tank sink and fish tank bathtub.


----------



## Toshogu

My local aquarium sell this certain type of bling aquarium, it's rimless and the water overflows the tank and is collected in the base. It's uber sweet looking, but I'm having a hard time finding a picture online to post.


----------



## Osiris

ive decided to buy this for my office


----------



## Tallonebball

Tosh, I believe the aquarium your talking about is called the zero edge aquarium and idk if they are still in business but you can check


----------



## turttleboy

they sell them at pet co I saw them this morning its 150 bucks kinda worth it but a little iffy.


----------



## Osiris

True, but it is quite a professional look design


----------



## Ricker

Seen this at my LFS it was amazing almost bought it on the spot


----------



## Guest

The LFS here had a really neat 30 gallon hidden built in overflow and reef lights. the back was covered, because of the overflow, and so was the top. was a really neat aquarium. but at $700 complete with the reefs and all the fish, i had to pass on the offer lol.


----------

